# Replacing drywall, do I need to replace the insulation?



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Insulation doesn't deteriorate! If moisture gets in there and it becomes moldy, it has to be replaced. Otherwise, its fine!
I think it would be a good idea to use a plastic vapor barrier to give it a better seal and to stop any outside air infiltration.
If you do so, the v/b on the insulation should be perforated!


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Insulation should be fine but you are required to update the electrical


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What jimmy said. Not sure if it is required, but I don't see an outlet on that wall. There should be at least one, depending on the width.


----------



## RyanD (Mar 23, 2009)

Even in the basement? Is this code?


----------

